# Robo sanding painted popcorn



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried this technique for semi -gloss painted popcorn. I have heard it works but never given it a try. Just trying to figure out if its worth investing in one or possibly rent one to experiment with.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know about popcorn, but I sure wish I had a robot to do the rest of my work:jester:


----------

